# Flying from Singapore to New zealand



## Question

Planning to go for further studies, does anyone have any suggestions on a website to buy the ticket?

I heard i can buy a "1 year open" ticket which i can use to return on my flight back home, within 1 year of the departure date?

Are there any last minute cancellation fees, etc?(I want to buy a ticket for the 19th, but there is a chance immigration will not be able to give me a student visa by then).


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

Air Asia start a Kuala Lumpur - Christchurch route soon (April I think) you may be able to get a cheap flight there if the journey S'pore-KL is OK for you.. 
Flights to/from NZ are often very expensive - not much competition.
Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com is useful as you can search for the cheapest flights from several airlines and you can search across a whole month; they don't however always show the 'special' fares from Air Asia so [pays to check their website as well.


----------



## Question

Thanks for the link, but those prices seem ridiculous...how exactly does it cost 1.4k for a plane flight from singapore direct to new zealand?

Also what should i do if i want to buy a "1 year open" ticket?


----------



## Song_Si

^ I can only agree; when people in NZ ask 'when are you coming back to visit' I quote the expense, we can have several holidays within Asia for the price of one trip to NZ


----------



## Question

So...anyone else familiar with air tickets?


----------



## jolee307

Question said:


> Planning to go for further studies, does anyone have any suggestions on a website to buy the ticket?
> 
> I heard i can buy a "1 year open" ticket which i can use to return on my flight back home, within 1 year of the departure date?
> 
> Are there any last minute cancellation fees, etc?(I want to buy a ticket for the 19th, but there is a chance immigration will not be able to give me a student visa by then).


Hi there,
Just saw your post. Have you got your air ticket sorted? I used to book through an agency at Park Mall. SQ - 1 year open ticket ard $1.4K 30kg allowance. 
Jetstar will be flying direct from Singapore to Auckland in March 2011. You will get a cheaper deal then.


----------



## Constipated Earwig

When Air Asia start they will no doubt smash the competition to pieces, so if you are able to wait (as mentioned above, maybe April) then that will be the go, usually buying direct from the airline is best isn't it? No middle man to clip the ticket!


----------



## Question

jolee307 said:


> Hi there,
> Just saw your post. Have you got your air ticket sorted? I used to book through an agency at Park Mall. SQ - 1 year open ticket ard $1.4K 30kg allowance.
> Jetstar will be flying direct from Singapore to Auckland in March 2011. You will get a cheaper deal then.


Nope, not sorted at this point. Can you perhaps give me the name of this agency?


----------

